# What is a good source for bandsaw blades?



## scrimman (Apr 21, 2013)

I was just wondering...there's gotta be something better than these sad excuses for blades that I've been having to use for my dinky little benchtop.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 21, 2013)

These folks will hook you up...
http://www.woodcraftbands.com/index.htm


----------



## DKMD (Apr 21, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> These folks will hook you up...
> http://www.woodcraftbands.com/index.htm


Barry, what blades do you use from there? I keep hearing things about those Lennox bimetal blades, but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 21, 2013)

I use the regular carbon blades, the ones in the first grid. See my dissertation on blades at the end of this thread http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=6513


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Apr 22, 2013)

Bite the bullet and invest in a carbide tipped bandsaw blade. I saw lots of exotics that will dull a bi-metal blade after a few uses. The carbide tipped ones last much, much, much longer. 

Check out the Lenox Tri-MAster blade. Definately worth the investment.


----------



## AustinTom (May 3, 2013)

scrimman said:


> I was just wondering...there's gotta be something better than these sad excuses for blades that I've been having to use for my dinky little benchtop.



I have been buying mine from BC Saw and Tool, http://www.bcsaw.com/, in Canada. They were recommended by Michael Fortune in Fine Woodworking magazine. He is sort of the bandsaw guru there. BC Tool isn't your traditional web store. You need to navigate to the bandsaw catalog (the direct link is http://www.bcsaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/BandsawCatalogue.pdf) and fill out an order form. The catalog is worth looking at because it contains a lot of information about bandsaw blades.


----------

